# Attn: All beer drinkers!



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

I was wondering if there are any beer drinkers out there and what Beer do they like to drink with a cigar?

I love hoegaarden beer with a nice flor de olvia. :dude:


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Mainly a Miller HighLife drinker, but will go with a carlsberg or carlsberg elephant when puffing.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I voted import, but I'm an equal opportunity beer drinker.


----------



## Tarpon140 (Aug 19, 2009)

Porter + maduro = :tu


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

do enjoy a good imported beer with a good cigar. But drinking a nice glass of red wine with a cigars goes nice together too..


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

I voted domestic, but I dont mean Budweiser(although sometimes, Bud is perfect....). I love microbrews, particularly hoppy IPAs. Anything from Stone Brewing Co, Maharajah IPA from Avery, Pliny the Elder(can't get my hands on the Pliny the Younger), etc etc


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

jaydub13 said:


> I voted domestic, but I dont mean Budweiser(although sometimes, Bud is perfect....). I love microbrews, particularly hoppy IPAs. Anything from Stone Brewing Co, Maharajah IPA from Avery, Pliny the Elder(can't get my hands on the Pliny the Younger), etc etc


I need to try me some Stone. I see it in the store never tried.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

niqhtridaz said:


> I need to try me some Stone. I see it in the store never tried.


Start with the Arrogant Bastard. If it's too much for you, reevaluate your life, hahaha.


----------



## MichaelH (Nov 25, 2009)

Haha, try Stone's Ruination. Intense, but great.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

Bourbon!


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Dark, rich ,thick, chewy, and malty beers like Imperial stouts and porters, some heavier brown ales, Scottish ales, Baltic porters, darker Belgian or Belgian styled beers. My favorite by far to enjoy with a cigar is Goose Island Bourbon County Stout! Chocolatey, boozy, thick, and down right yummy. A great sipping brew to have on the side of a smaller medium to full smoke.
Tonight I'll be enjoying Bells Expediton stout with either a Nub or CAO. Haven't decided what stick yet...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i voted hard liquor, but import beer is a close second. i love me some smithwicks, guinness, and this german beer i just cant remember the name of, hard to find, so i dont get it often...


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Some craft breweries have smoked porters that I have found compliment cigars wonderfully.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I like strait bourbon, single malt scotch or barrel proof rum.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I drink rum and a lot of craft brews.

Anymore it's hard to just say domestic beer because most people look at domestics as Bud, Miller, Coors... a lot of the craft beers made domestically don't fall into what most people consider a domestic American beers.

Right now I'm loving the seasonal stouts that are being offered. Terrapin Coffee Oatmeal Stout and Founder's Breakfast Stout are 2 of my favs. Winter seasonals totally rock. :dude:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jaydub13 said:


> Start with the Arrogant Bastard. If it's too much for you, reevaluate your life, hahaha.


The Double Arrogant Bastard is even better!:beerchug:


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

yourchoice said:


> Some craft breweries have smoked porters that I have found compliment cigars wonderfully.


exactly, a Mayflower Porter goes perfect with virtually any stick.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Likker is quicker!


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

I love all sorts of beer with my cigars. 
I enjoy young's double chocolate stout with meatier, more full bodied cigars. 
I'm really stoked to try the new Sam Adams Noble Pils with a cigar. The citrus/caramel hoppy flavors plus the finish make for such a fantastic beer. I'm still out on what to pair it with...perhaps the new el triunfador blend.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

axi said:


> The citrus/caramel hoppy flavors


When I read this I was very confused. So I looked it up on their website. Sure enough they list citrus, floral, and piney as Noble hop characteristics. I'm sorry, but that's just wrong. Citrus, floral, and piney are characteristics of American hops such as Cascade, the piney being more of a Simcoe or Chinook characteristic. That's very misleading of Sam Adams. Sorry but I know A LOT about beer.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> Mainly a Miller HighLife drinker, but will go with a carlsberg or carlsberg elephant when puffing.


carlsberg is a great beer also, I also like pilsner


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

smokin'Jef said:


> Dark, rich ,thick, chewy, and malty beers like Imperial stouts and porters, some heavier brown ales, Scottish ales, Baltic porters, darker Belgian or Belgian styled beers. My favorite by far to enjoy with a cigar is Goose Island Bourbon County Stout! Chocolatey, boozy, thick, and down right yummy. A great sipping brew to have on the side of a smaller medium to full smoke.
> Tonight I'll be enjoying Bells Expediton stout with either a Nub or CAO. Haven't decided what stick yet...


The Bourbon County Stout is INTENSE.... I got a lot of vanilla, caramel, a little cinnamon, and tons of coffee out of that one... That's one beer that will stomp all over a mild-medium cigar. I'm pretty sure they should put a 10W50 label on that beer! Super viscous!


----------



## Tarpon140 (Aug 19, 2009)

Alaskan has a smoked porter that you can age in the bottle. I broke out a 2007 on New Year's and paired it with an Oliva V Maduro. Killer combo.


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

During the summer - Blue Moon
During the Winter - Schlafly's Oatmeal Stout


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Theophilus said:


> During the summer - Blue Moon
> During the Winter - Schlafly's Oatmeal Stout


Nice! Blue Moon is a top 10 for me.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i missed the poll on this one but my beer is Shiner Bock, Prosit!!!!


----------



## oletimer54 (Feb 28, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The Double Arrogant Bastard is even better!:beerchug:


 yep that dbl arrogant is great............about to try the oaked arrogant rite now..been waiting years to final try this one!!!


----------



## oletimer54 (Feb 28, 2010)

vwaaddict said:


> When I read this I was very confused. So I looked it up on their website. Sure enough they list citrus, floral, and piney as Noble hop characteristics. I'm sorry, but that's just wrong. Citrus, floral, and piney are characteristics of American hops such as Cascade, the piney being more of a Simcoe or Chinook characteristic. That's very misleading of Sam Adams. Sorry but I know A LOT about beer.


sam adams is for beginers!!! if that!!! i tryed to like some of their brews but no dice.......taste fake & cheap


----------

